
Facebook’s new Study app pays adults for data after teen scandal - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/study-from-facebook/
======
koolba
> TechCrunch’s investigation from January revealed that Facebook had been
> quietly operating a research program codenamed Atlas that paid users ages 13
> to 35 up to $20 per month in gift cards in exchange for root access to their
> phone so it could gather all their data for competitive analysis. That
> included everything the Study app grabs, but also their web browsing
> activity, and even encrypted information, as the app required users to
> install a VPN that routed all their data through Facebook. It even had the
> means to collect private messages and content shared — potentially including
> data owned by their friends.

Congress needs to put Zuck in the hot seat again and directly question him
about the inception, creation, and execution of this program. It's pretty
disgusting.

